# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Albo.Darius.benseven

## Vinjol

o  cu na  uroj qe te jeni  mire  1 here  si  fillim
kam  dicka   ketu  
a  ka  mundesi te  me thoni   pse  nuk i gjej   me  disa tema qe  une  kam  hapur  tek  shtypi i dites  ose  diku tjeter 
ato  jane ne  vendin e  duhur  
ne  mos  gaboj  tani cfare  keni  ju  qe i  hiqni  spo  marr vesh  
nese  sdoni  te   jem me pjese e  forumit  ma thoni  

*Vetem  postimet  qe une  bej  mos  mi fshini* 

une se  kAM  PROBLEM 
largohem
thjesht  me thoni

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Shnosh nga shpija,

Se ai kish mbaru, I Kane thone nones se llesh palit,..lol

Akoma se ke kuptu filmin mengjeze lufte?

Topi eshte I imi, penalltine e gjuj vete.

P.s

Ben7, 

O duke bo duel me benA-ne,...lol

----------


## Darius

> a  ka  mundesi te  me thoni   pse  nuk i gjej   me  disa tema qe  une  kam  hapur  tek  shtypi i dites  ose  diku tjeter


Te them te drejten smbaj mend te kem levizur ndonje teme tenden por duke ditur praktiken sesi funksionon ato ose jane levizur ne ndonje nenforum tjeter (gje per te cilen do kesh marre njoftim me mesazh ne privat) ose do jete bashkuar me ndonje teme ekzistuese me te njejtin subjekt. 





> *Vetem  postimet  qe une  bej  mos  mi fshini*


Kjo nuk eshte gjuha me te cilen duhet t'i drejtohesh stafit. Stafi nuk fshin postime pse jane te Vinjol apo Assass|ins. Fshihen ato postime qe shkelin rregulloren dhe qe konsiderohen te pavlefshme per forumin. Ky gjykim bazohet thjesht ne rregullat e hartuara e qe qendrojne ne fuqi prej shume vitesh.





> une se  kAM  PROBLEM  largohem thjesht  me thoni


Askush nuk mbahet ne forum me zor apo kunder deshires. Kushdo eshte i lire te largohet, frekuentoje forume te tjera apo te vije ketu nga forume te tjera.

----------


## Vinjol

darius   me vjen  keq  qe  ti  me ke  shprehur  ato  mendime    sepse  je edhe  super  moderator  
XhuXhumaku  e  ka te drejte    kur thote  
topi  eshte i  imi  e penalltine e  gjuaj   vete 
gjithsesi  
kur  me eshte  thene  ne fillimet  e  tij  eja  tek  forumishqiptar.com   pergjigjja  ime  ka qene   jo  
sepse   jam  mare me  teepr  me  SErverin e chatit   Offline  
i  cili   Nisi  me u degjeneru   perpara  se  te  dilte   f.b   
e  jo  me   qe tani  besoj se   vec  shelli  i  ka  mbet 
lind  pyetja ???
perse nisi   chati   me u  shkmaterru  !!!!
sepse  midis   shume   djem e  vajzave  te mire  qe  ka  pasur   kishte   dhe  degjenerata  
gjera  te  CIlat  Iliri    i  di shume  mire kush  kane  qene  
qe  ne  98  qe  ka qene  dhoma   #shqiperia   ne  nji tjeter  server   unitedchat  me  duket  e  me  vone  kaloj tek  webmaster 
deri  sa u  hap   irc.albasoul.com   une  kam qene  pjese e  ktyre  cunave  
te  cilet   fillimisht  kane qene  me te  vertete   1  grup  cunash  florinj   
te flas   me  emrat  ne chat   dhe  atyre  qe  ja  di  te vertetet 

@Albo  ---  Iliri  
@World  ---   iliri  
@paganini ----   ktij sja  maj mend 
@Fajtori ----  elio
@^WeeZ^   ----  Arjan  maloku 
@Xhuliano  ----  Arseni 
@Loko ----  Mandi    <<  i  cili tashme   meret  me  muzike  e  ka krijuar   grupin  te tanet  ne  Usa  ku  bashkepunimet e tij  me Unikatil   jane te shumta >>
@bledari  ----  Bledi         i  cili  ka qene  deri  vone  pjese  e  stafit te  albasoul.com  

por  ka pase  dhe  shume  B****q..... 
Sidomos  ata  qe rrine ne france.......

pra  me  kto llogje  qe  fola  deri tani   i dashur  darius  << skam asgje  personale  me ty  >>   
deshta  te te them  qe 
*Jam  mesu  vinjoli  me  abuzime  te tilla* 
Sa  here  me eshte heq  accesi  e  me  eshte dhene serisht  ne  chat  server



  ahuhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

se di  por  

*Verefikoje se kush i   ka  fshi  kush  se  ka fshi se  je  dhe  supermoderator*

----------


## Wordless

> *Verefikoje se kush i   ka  fshi  kush  se  ka fshi se  je  dhe  supermoderator*


Një sec sa t'a verifikojë një çikë Darius-i se kush i ka fshirë  :pa dhembe: 

Mos u mërzit ëë ?!

La nam qy  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vinjol

sa  per  informaciomn................

*
Lëvizur: Apeli liron Fullanin. Golemi mbetet në burg
Hapur nga Vinjol, 16-09-2014 13:40*

Kete   lajm e  kam  hedhur   2  ore  pas  Publikimit  te   Lajmit 
keshtu  qe DArius    shikoji  pak gjerat  
se i  duhet terheq  veshi  ndonjerit

----------


## Darius

> sepse   jam  mare me  teepr  me  SErverin e chatit   Offline  
> 
> 
> pra  me  kto llogje  qe  fola  deri tani   i dashur  darius  << skam asgje  personale  me ty  >>   
> deshta  te te them  qe 
> *Jam  mesu  vinjoli  me  abuzime  te tilla* 
> Sa  here  me eshte heq  accesi  e  me  eshte dhene serisht  ne  chat  server
> 
> 
> ...


Edhe clidhje ka kjo me ankesen qe ke hapur ketu? Cpune ka chati me forumin? Une psh kam qene sop dhe ircop (pepi) qe ne fillimet e ketij chati po sme bie ndermend as ta permend e as ta kujtoj. Edhe njehere, kjo qe ke thene eshte komplet jashte diskutimit dhe as qe meriton te marre pergjigje.




> sa  per  informaciomn................
> 
> *
> Lëvizur: Apeli liron Fullanin. Golemi mbetet në burg
> Hapur nga Vinjol, 16-09-2014 13:40*
> 
> Kete   lajm e  kam  hedhur   2  ore  pas  Publikimit  te   Lajmit 
> keshtu  qe DArius    shikoji  pak gjerat  
> se i  duhet terheq  veshi  ndonjerit


Tema eshte levizur ne nje nenforum me te pershtatshem. Nuk eshte fshire. Dhe ti per kete ke marre njoftim.  Forumi ka moderatore, smod si dhe admin. Une t'u pergjigja per pjesen qe me takon mua. Te me kerkosh mua te gjej se kush i ka fshire apo levizur eshte absurde. Sejcili nga moderatoret apo smod ben punen (vullnetarisht) qe i eshte caktuar dhe serisht po ta perseris, ska asgje personale me ty apo me ndonje antar tjeter. 

Te lutem mos hap tema pa kuptim e sidomos me historira qe shkojne mbrapa ne vite, gjera qe skane lidhjen me te vogel me forumin. Forumi nuk eshte chat. Nese nuk e di, mesoje.

----------

